# North Carolina spots to hit up.



## JAFUENTES (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello there everybody! I'm going to North Carolina for spring break and was wondering if there are any good spots to hit up in terms of looking for arachnids in there various habitats?  Also any notable zoos or pet shops with extensive arachnid intensive aspects would be highly appreciated as well.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Mar 8, 2017)

Well, I know in the east there are swamps and stuff like that with carnivorous plants I believe. In the west near Tennessee, in the mountains, there are Hypochilus spiders not found in many other places in the world, extremely interesting and beautiful spiders. Everywhere in between just look for old wood areas with creeks or some water source and you are sure to find something interesting


----------

